# Mr Cain



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

The commissar is up next on the box set front..... Anyone going to bite?


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Knockagh said:


> The commissar is up next on the box set front..... Anyone going to bite?


They would have to release all the Cain novels like this for me to buy it.


----------



## Knockagh (Mar 31, 2016)

Pretty sure the rest will come in time in the same format. I would love to say yes but I'm a firm no. I got delivery of the Guilliman book this morning and it is a beauty so I'm going to go with that series and leave these box sets alone. Pity because I do love mr Cain.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yup, love the Cain series and ordered it straight away. Definitely hoping that they release the rest of the novels in similar boxed sets as well.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I dread the day they release one of these for the Space Wolf Omnibus.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

